# Freezer Door Hinges needed - Any suggestions please?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

we have theElectrolux RM4263 Fridge/freezer and one of the freezer door hinges has broken, so the drop-flap doesn't spring closed anymore.

I've done a google bash for them but can only find some for £35 (For 2 x small bits of plastic with a spring inside!)

Can anyone suggest anywhere else to look that may be more realistic please?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*PM*

I have sent you a PM


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you tried www.leisurespares.co.uk


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*does it look like*

Does it look like this?


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

*Re: does it look like*



teemyob said:


> Does it look like this?


Hi. Yes, part of it looks exactly like that.

That is the bit the fixes to the underside of the flap. The part that has broken is the other bit, the one with the spring inside, that locates inside the freezer side pannel.

thanks anyway though.


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

*Re: PM*



teemyob said:


> I have sent you a PM


have PM'd you back


----------

